# Plants for outdoor enclosure



## Seiryu (Jun 17, 2009)

So I went to http://africantortoise.com/edible_landscaping.htm and compiled a list of what I think are plants I could grow for the outdoor enclosure. On the website, if it just says "Flowers" next to it, does that mean the tortoise can only eat the flowers and the leaves are not good?

If anyone could tell me what ones they found to be good to use. Like easy to grow, grows fast, their Leopard tortoise likes it etc.

*Trees/Bushes:*

Hibiscus - All
Sage - All

*Plants:*

Aloe Vera - All
Alyssum Sweet - Leaf - Flower
Aster - All
Carnation - All
Chrysanthemum - Flower
Dahlia - All
Forsythia - All
Geranium - Leaves - Flower
Hosta - Leaves - Flowers
Lilac - All
Marigold - All
Pansy - All
Californian Poppy - All
Spider Plant - Leaf - Flower
Strawberry - All


----------



## terryo (Jun 17, 2009)

In my outdoor enclosure I have..Dahlia, Geranium, Hosta, Marigold, Pansy, Strawberry, creeping Jenny, dandelion , Rose of Sharon, Grape vine, petunia, Tropical Moss, and some little weeds that grow in there. That is my favorite site for plants, by the way. I don't have a Leopard, but my Redfoot loves it out there.


----------



## Seiryu (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks Terryo. But on that website, if it just says "Flowers" next to the plant. That means he should not eat the leaves correct?


----------



## jobeanator (Jun 19, 2009)

are all hostas varietys good for a tortoise enclosure? ive considered buying some for my sulcatas pen


----------



## terryo (Jun 19, 2009)

Seiryu said:


> Thanks Terryo. But on that website, if it just says "Flowers" next to the plant. That means he should not eat the leaves correct?



I would think that is what it means. I have ivy on top of his cave, that hangs over on to the ground, and he really doesn't go near it. I also have friends that have ivy in their boxie enclosures, used for ground cover, and they don't bother with it. (but boxies would rather eat bugs then greens anyway). 

As for the hostas, I have three different variety's in my enclosure, and I think they are all fine. The only thing that he really eats ..to the ground...are the pansies. Also any strawberries that fall to the ground. He really loves them. He mostly searches for worms now....his new thing.


----------



## brymanda (Oct 20, 2009)

Terry, what kind of moss do you use in your enclosure? I've got an outdoor enclosure and have been trying (fruitlessly) to grow grass. Now I'm wonding about moss. 

Anyone know if moss is safe if my redfoots eat it?


----------



## samstar (Oct 20, 2009)

terryo said:


> In my outdoor enclosure I have..Dahlia, Geranium, Hosta, Marigold, Pansy, Strawberry, creeping Jenny, dandelion , Rose of Sharon, Grape vine, petunia, Tropical Moss, and some little weeds that grow in there. That is my favorite site for plants, by the way. I don't have a Leopard, but my Redfoot loves it out there.



Thats a beautiful setup for your torts


----------



## terryo (Oct 20, 2009)

brymanda said:


> Terry, what kind of moss do you use in your enclosure? I've got an outdoor enclosure and have been trying (fruitlessly) to grow grass. Now I'm wonding about moss.
> 
> Anyone know if moss is safe if my redfoots eat it?



I have Irish moss (the light green one) and Scottish moss (the dark green one) and something called red clover moss. They all come back in the Spring and spread like crazy. My tort never eats them. They also get these little white flowers. Very nice looking too. My Cherry Head is alone in that enclosure now so we added a little stream for him. I am starting a box turtle garden in the Spring...can't wait.
Here's the moss.


----------

